# A SEAL needs help



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

http://www.navyseals.com/community/articles/article.cfm?id=9857


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I hope they find someone local, if not I will go get tested. I'll call around and see if I can find a place...might be the va in houston.


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Let us know what you find out from the VA, Bill.


----------

